# Mozilla ladet andere Dateien als IE



## GrannySmith (13. November 2004)

Also liebe Freunde!
Mein Problem ist derart eigenartig ich kann es einfach nicht glauben.
Ich hab gerade eine kleine Seite gemacht www.buva.at/~abc/8c/index.html  und das extrem Eigenartige ist: Der Mozilla Browser ladet mir einfach was anders als der IE. Mozilla ladet bei mir Dateien die garnicht mehr am Webspace oben sind, aber so in der Form schonmal existiert haben, nur eben vorher und sie sind sicher nicht am Webspace oben. 
Außerdem hab ich riesengroße Probleme mit dem Hochladen von Dateien:
1. Nach einer gewissen Zeit bricht er mir den Upload ab (Ich kann dadurch nicht die gewünschten Videos uploaden, es wurde dann immer nur die Hälfte des Videos upgeloaded)
2. Manchmal wenn ich eine Datei aktualisiere, dann ladet er die neue Datei hoch jedoch hat die dann nur 0 byte. Somit ist diese dann unbrauchbar

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. November 2004)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass beim Mozilla noch alte Dateien im Cache sind. Bei mir sind beide seiten völlig identisch. (Abgesehen davon heißt es "lädt" und nicht "ladet".  ...)

Zu dem Upload: Womit lädst du die Dateien hoch?


----------



## GrannySmith (13. November 2004)

Also du hattest recht nun sind beide Versionen identisch. Ich lade mit Filezilla meine Files hoch.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. November 2004)

Versuch's mal mit Flash FXP. Damit sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


----------



## GrannySmith (13. November 2004)

Geht trotzdem nicht. Bricht noch immer so bei 3.5 MB ab.
Falls die Fehlermeldung was nützt:
[R]List Complete: 600 bytes in 0,45 seconds (1,3 KB/s)
Transfer queue comple


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. November 2004)

Lässt sich die Video-Datei komplett ohne Probleme abspielen? Sieht mir aus als wäre die kaputt ... oder mit einem vorzeitigen EOF (End of File) versehen. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass die von beiden Programmen nur so unvollständig hochgeladen wird. (Daran kann man sehen, dass es nicht am Programm liegt).


----------



## hpvw (14. November 2004)

Vielleicht bricht der Server ja auch die Übertragung ab? Dann müßtest Du mal mit Deinem Provider sprechen.
Übrigends solltest Du bei Fotos nochmal die Überschrift überarbeiten, kommt mir so vor, als ob die zu Sprüche gehört.


----------



## MCIglo (16. November 2004)

[R]List Complete: 600 bytes in 0,45 seconds (1,3 KB/s)

Das ist nicht dein Upload, sondern lediglich die Info, dass dir der Ordnerinhalt angezeigt wird


----------



## GrannySmith (17. November 2004)

Das Video ist einwandfrei.


----------

